# Dual Headlights



## mikey67 (May 26, 2021)

Does anyone know what kind of headlight is used when setup on a dual headlight mount for Schwinn middleweights?


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2021)

I believe the maker was Delta. 59 and up Panther II's.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 26, 2021)

...
Delta only made the plastic ones , not the metal ones


----------



## mikey67 (May 27, 2021)

Those are sweet! Do they make a nos of those or vintage only?


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 27, 2021)

Vintage only


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 27, 2021)

mikey67 said:


> Those are sweet! Do they make a nos of those or vintage only?



NOS ... New Old Stock ...  IS vintage.


----------

